

Ask HN editors: why are HN headlines so badly capitalised? - hoodoof
http://www.wikihow.com/Capitalise-Correctly

======
gojomo
I'm not an editor, but note that standards for capitalizing _titles_ vary
quite a bit.

I've seen blatant errors (no leading capital, uncapitalized proper names)
corrected here, but other variances left in place, matching the
source/submitter/editor's varying practices.

